# HF 5 Drawer Rolling Tool Chest--US General Pro---another HF Gem!



## Bogeyguy

You waited a year and didn't use the 20% off coupon?? Were you feeling sorry for HF. LOL! Still a good buy. I've checked them out at the store.


----------



## JoeLyddon

That's a pretty good DEAL!

Thank you!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Bogey, I know, it's just a me thing..I'm just not a "gouge for the last dollar" kind of guy.

I try to support the local businesses , many here are having rough times and to me 20-30 bucks is petty cash.

I rather have the store here than have to drive 30-40 mins to go to the next one if mine closes.

Everyone elses situtation may be different and I understand that.


----------



## treaterryan

The 20% coupon does not apply to this anyway as the coupon excludes tool storage. I know, I tried with this exact product.

I was wondering, why the 4 star rating? You didnt mention any issues. I have this and it is an absolute fantastic product. I keep all of my "other" tools in it, like automotive tools. I have found no defects with mine after owning it for 6 months now.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

4 stars because the top has to be open to open the drawers….I don't like that too much.

Also, if you have been around here long enough, 5 star ratings are ridiculed if one does not own the product for a while before writing the review, i/e longevity of the product.

And thanks for the coupon info…


----------



## 33706

How does this compare to other rolling toolboxes that you're familiar with?


----------



## MT_Stringer

I have the rolling cabinets with add on drawers and tool storage cabinet. They work great - smooth drawer operation.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

PK, I have experience with Craftsman, Waterloo, and Husky. The HF beats all of them except for the really high end Craftsman boxes.

Of course, the cost of the HF is waaaaay lower than even an average Craftsman rolling tool box, and I'm saying that as a guy who has a ton of Craftsman tools and likes them.

I can't see a better value out there than this HF, and that is why I wrote this review. Y'all need to take a look at this one while it is on sale.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

MT, I have seen the one you have and it is SWEET!!! I just don't have the room for that monster LOL


----------



## MT_Stringer

I hear ya Tod. I looked at Kobalt, Craftsman and HF. I was sold on the smoothness of the drawers and the cabinet is well made. And for the price, I couldn't go wrong. I have the drawers loaded and they work just fine.

Small drawers full of screwdrivers, pliers, scrapers. Larger drawers full of wrenches, sockets, pry bars, hammers, air tools, etc. Storage cabinet full of routers, circ saw, sander, drill/drivers and more.

Some how my drawers are full, not just five tools laid out for pictures.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

HAHA….I am a minimalist at heart!!! I don't have a fraction of the tools most of you have on this site…LOL


----------



## MT_Stringer

But I have been hoarding stuff since the mid 60's!


----------



## b2rtch

I have this one for about 8 years, it has been excellent.
The colors on mine are black and gold.
The bottom drawer is loaded with big hammers, pry bars and other heavy stuff, it holds just fine.
One more excellent purchase from HF.
I built shelve and I installed my computer on the top of it.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

That's the beast Bert! That is a ton of mobile storage in a very nice quality chest, for a super price.


----------



## PurpLev

yup, a great tool cart - nice casters, smooth drawers, and thick (enough) metal. and the price just cant be beat - surprised you didn't use the coupon as well, but hey, as long as you're happy about it, it's all good


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice set of wheel Todd, looks good and so practical.


----------



## DIYaholic

Todd,
I have been contemplating this tool chest & I'm still on the fence. Not about which tool chest, just whether or not I want a rolling metal tool chest. This review convinces me that if/when I get one, THIS is the one!!! Thanks for the insight.

I almost missed this review, because ya done gone and changed your name….
Are you hiding out from the authorities???


----------



## Ken90712

Congrats on your deal, these are nice.

I have to say I have looked at these a bunch of times and there *Better *than craftsman's boxes by far! I have 3 different craftsman's boxes along with a Snap-On ( which is great but overpriced ) and have come very close to buying there bigger one, I think its a 54 inch roll away cart.

Your right the 20% cupon will not work for tool storage, they got wise to that a while ago I tried. LOL


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Thanks Roger et al….Randy, just easier to have people know/use my first name. -- I had a security clearance for many years…no way I can hide from the "authorities"


----------



## lumberjoe

I have a lot of experience with roll aways as I spent a lot of time in mechanics shops. The US General is better than ANYTHING you will find in a big box store (craftsman, Kobalt, Husky, etc).

They are well built and a lot of pros starting out are buying these rather than paying a mortgage on a snap-on roller. I disagree about the casters though. When this is loaded up with heavy mechanics tools, they suck. A set from Grizzly is often purchased at the same time and retrofitted. The rollers on the drawer slides are top notch though.

Snap-on and Mac boxes are a lot better, but you could buy one of these, a 3hp SawStop professional, and a 1990's honda Civic for the price difference.


----------



## Lawseeker

This is my first post. Thanks for the review. The information is timely for me. Looks like US General will be my next cabinet. I have Craftsman. Glide drawers glide badly. Ball bearing drawers are good. But the price difference is too good to pass up.


----------



## MT_Stringer

My drawers are full and they still glide smoothly.


----------



## cliftoncburton

US General 
Best Harbor Freight Tool Box 
11 drawer Roller tool Cabinet details:
Heavy duty tool box
Non-slip drawers
Enough space for all tools
Easy opening and closing the drawers
Handles
Wheels


----------

